# How political are summer jobs?



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi all, I was just wondering what your views were on how political summer jobs down on the cape/islands are. I know that municipal departments can get very political. The reason why I'm asking is I recently had an interview for a Summer Special. I got a letter today saying I wasn't being given a position. For a department ( which shall remain nameless ) that had quite a few applicants, I don't see how it could take them less than a week to deny me. It doesn't seem like they took me into consideration at all. Thanks for your views.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

In the 4 yrs of being a summer cop I did not encounter politics as far as hiring. There are a lot of applicants so they can get pretty selective, get used to it, its fucked-up-achusetts


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Futurecop, there are some politics involved in some towns I suppose. (That's a guess, but I'm sure in some places there is.) Personally, I work as a summer officer for a large civil service town, and there was no politics involved. That said....keep trying, something will come through, just analyze...perhaps, your inteviewing techniques and work to increase your qualifications. Many people don't realize how competitive it is to get a summer officer spot on the Cape. Some departments, like mine, actually have a list!

Something will pull through...don't give up....it takes a while!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Call Wareham. When I was at the academy, a Sergeant there told me they were looking for summer help. I'd call up and ask about it if I were you.


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

I know for a fact that when you are working for a place in the summer this is alot of politics and such but not as far as i know as in hiring. I worked for 2 summers with an island department when i was in college and they hired 35 out of over 200 applicants it is a very wanted position. I have seen many people who know others get turend down... keep looking you will find something.


----------



## richie1978 (Jul 11, 2003)

I spent 2 summers down the cape, and never encountered that problem, the town I worked for hired people who were qualified


----------



## NBPD (Apr 29, 2005)

im still waiting to hear from a department out on the island,the academy starts on the last week of may ;/


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

VERY VERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

